# Bootszulassung umschreiben



## honeybee (6. April 2008)

Hallo

Ich beabsichtige bzw. habe mir ein Boot gekauft, welches durch die Wasser- und Schifffahrtsverwaltung ein amtl. Kennzeichen besitzt.

Der Verkäufer war sich jetzt auch nicht so sicher und deshalb frage ich hier.
Kann man dies umschreiben lassen???


----------



## perch (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bootszulassung umschreiben*

hallo jana,

man kann das boot umschreiben lassen.brauchst dafür den bootsschein (ibs) und den
kaufvertrag.
zweite möglichkeit wäre-das boot abmelden(durch den vorbesitzer) und ne´n neuen
schein beantragen.

perch


----------



## honeybee (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bootszulassung umschreiben*



perch schrieb:


> hallo jana,
> 
> man kann das boot umschreiben lassen.brauchst dafür den bootsschein (ibs) und den
> kaufvertrag.
> ...



IBS ist das der, den ich jetzt habe? Wo all die Daten drin stehen und das "Kennzeichen"?

Rein theoretisch brauche ich keinen neuen Schein, zumindest vorerst nicht. Ich weis nur nicht, wie das dann aussieht, wenn man das Kennzeichen vom Bug kratzt |rolleyes deswegen wäre mir eine Umschreibung lieber.


----------



## perch (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bootszulassung umschreiben*



honeybee schrieb:


> IBS ist das der, den ich jetzt habe? Wo all die Daten drin stehen und das "Kennzeichen"?
> 
> .



genau der sollte es sein.


----------



## honeybee (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bootszulassung umschreiben*

Ahhhhhh DANKE

Dann werde ich mich nächste Woche gleich drum kümmern.


----------



## benzy (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bootszulassung umschreiben*

Hallo,

ja das ist ganz einfach-den alten Bootsschein und deine persönlichen Angaben mit einer Kopie vom Kaufvertrag zum zuständigen Wasser-und Schiffahrtsamt schicken. Den neuen Schein erhälst du dann per Nachnahme. Damit ist dann die Gebühr für die Umschreibung entrichtet.Das Umschreiben ist auch für dich billiger als wenn der Vorbesitzer es abmeldet und du das Boot wieder anmeldest und man braucht auch kein neues Kennzeichen kleben!


----------

